# A/C Pressure Switch.



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

Hello from the MKIII fourum where we have toooo much fun.
Anyhow, working on Mom's 2000 NB - Sunny Yellow.
And She as an A/C issue, and I founf a leak when I pressure tested the system
Turns out "Switch #6" (in the pic) is leaking oil and R-134a.








Can't seem to find one online, tried Impex, Parts4Vws, GAP, and so on.
Asside from the dealer, anyone run across this going bad? 
Thanks guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: A/C Pressure Switch. (Dan J Reed)*

Found out "Trust Sensor" - $64 dealer.


----------

